# WEER CREEK



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

With the Nation Garden RR convention coming in 2011, I decided it was time to 
get busy. We model 20.3 with finescale wheels so I need a reliable roadbed. I decided 
the best method I've seen that done was post and ladder for main and Richard Smith's 
table benchwork where towns will be. I have about a acre to build it on with about 16 
feet of elevation difference. My minimum radius will be 12 feet (24 feet diameter), 
less than 2% grades with the exception of about 70' of 4%, that will be helper or 
double the hill section. The rr is a few hundred feet from the house, so I set up a 
portable shop at the site. 








Here is how I do the ladder. I had about 100 pieces of 4" cedar siding, from 8' to 18' 
long given to me. I rip it to 2 1/2" wide. I will use that on the curves and cut my own 
for the other sections. 








\
















































Rodney


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking great and you are close enough that I might actually be able to see it in person someday!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 

A great looking site you have there. Nothing like plenty of elbow room!  You've got almost as many battery power tools as I do. hehe!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 

A good start on a major project. 

Your standards are not too far off my own ... all elevated track, min radius 10 foot though most are larger, max 1.5% grade but most is level ... I too run Fn3 and have found operation on these standards to be trouble free. 

Your version of the ladder is interesting - and it appears you will get the free flowing curves with transitions that are the hallmark of this method. I assume you will use flaxtrack to take full advantage of those sweeping curves? 

Could you publish a proposed trackplan and a bit of detail on your design goals? 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

With all the "toys" you got in that first picture makes one wonder are you building a rail road or starting a gravel pit. 

Looks like a great begining. Keep posting pictures 

See you at Marty's


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is looking great Rodney! Is that pink foam you have for the roadbed?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So why did you build it so far from me?


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 09/22/2008 12:54 AM
Rod, 
A great looking site you have there. Nothing like plenty of elbow room! " border=0> You've got almost as many battery power tools as I do. hehe! 




Richard, 
I think your wrong with the tools. I have 9 drills alone, and everything in the Craftsman 
19.2 volt line and a few other things. 
Rodney


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Rodney.... That's a very ambitious project.... The start looks very, very good....  

See you later this week...............


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 09/22/2008 5:25 AM 
Rod 
A good start on a major project. 
Your standards are not too far off my own ... all elevated track, min radius 10 foot though most are larger, max 1.5% grade but most is level ... I too run Fn3 and have found operation on these standards to be trouble free. 
Your version of the ladder is interesting - and it appears you will get the free flowing curves with transitions that are the hallmark of this method. I assume you will use flaxtrack to take full advantage of those sweeping curves? 
Could you publish a proposed trackplan and a bit of detail on your design goals? 
Regards ... Doug 


Doug, 
The trackplan is in my head, but I will try to get one drawn up and posted hopefully before I 
head up to Marty's. 
I'm using AMS code 250 flex with my own built turnouts 
The part that is in the pictures is the end of a dogbone. From the two tables the two line will come down to about 5 feet apart and run parallel to each other to the top of the hill, about 1000 feet of track later where the other end of the dogbone will be. Concrete mountains 
will be a viewblock between the two lines 
I'm modeling DRGW around 1944. As for the Colorado scenery, I'm going to use Dennis's 
(denray on the forum) idea that he had a how to tread on. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/37566/view/topic/Default.aspx 
I'm going to model a line that never was, Ridgeway Co to Creede Co. 
I have a Berlyn K-36 and K-37, Accucraft K-28 and just ordered a Bachman K-27. This winter 
I want to build 2 C-19s from scratch. 



Jim, 
Yes, Its stryofoam. 
Rodney


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 

An ambitious undertaking for sure. Your roadbed looks like it will be substantial enough so that with the careful construction your photos show, you should have the smooth track needed to run your stable of locos without trouble. 

I would like to see your trackplan (even if it is after you return from Marty's) and as well see some ramblings on the goals and desires that you have. Am also very interested in your "scenery" especially as it is not the traditional garden that most of us use. 

Sorry that I will not be at Marty's this year - I did enjoy meeting and chatting with you in previous years at Marty's annual meets. As an aside, do you still have a huge N scale layout as well to absorb your time? 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A great looking start. A thousand feet to the end,wow!! You said an acre, must be a long skinny acre. Keep posting.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By CCSII on 09/21/2008 10:10 PM
Looking great and you are close enough that I might actually be able to see it in person someday!



If you or anybody else are going to be in the area, drop me a e-mail in advance and I will be happy for you to see it.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan, 
Thanks 

Doug, 
Got too busy to do a trackplan. Will try again this weekend and go in length with goals. 

I laid 120' of track today, but it got too dark to take any photos. Will post this weekend when I get home from work. 

Rodney


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*Rod,* 
Come on we need some more photos.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Rodney, How is MRS Rodney's knee healing? I hope she is doing fine.

Can't you get some help with your layout from the BIG STONE COTTAGE that levenworth is noted for?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks excellent!! Keep us posted on your progress..


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

JJ,
Kristi is doing great. She has been off the crutches since Wednesday. 


Would be nice if I could recruit some of the inmates to help build the RR.

Rodney


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Heres is the maiden trip around what I have done.

This is one end of the dogbone. The table in the background is the bottom of the grade. 

This is one end of the RR Creede, with this loop for continuous running.












Just about around the loop









Coming into Ridgeway












Leaving Ridgeway


















Headed up the grade.




















Here is a view of what I have done thus far











Still trying to draw up a track plan.



Rodney


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney,

Boy that sure looks good! Sooo when is the first battery Live Steam get together?


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. 
Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How in the world have I missed this thread???? woow, Rod you are working like a wild man,. COOL


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!!!
Rodney Looks FANTASTIC!

Can't wait till I get to run on it!

You are a busy man like Marty!

Keep up the fantastic work!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Rodney, and knowing your work, I'm sure it looks just as good up close. 
Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we'll have to make a club road trip before it gets too cold.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10/19/2008 3:07 PM
we'll have to make a club road trip before it gets too cold.



CONVOY?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely! 

(Bring a spare battery.)


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Man -o- manichevits.... That looks GREAT!! 

Looks like you may be adding another spur or a long siding? What are the additional posts for? 
Keep the pics coming..


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, I haven't done any to layout since the last pictures. I've been working on a 16'x20' storage shed, so I can get the garage 
cleaned out. 
Trackplan is drawn up and waiting for our son to come home and show me how to scan and post it. 

Thinking about a open house sometime in the spring when I get at least a temporary connection in for a loop. 


Don and Doug 
The N-scale layout is coming along slowly. This winter will get the rest of the benchwork and all the mainline track laid. 
I will post a few pictures of it in the Public Forum within the next few weeks. Marty and Bubba stop by and viewed the layout 
on the way home from HAGRS show earlier this summer. I will let them comment on it if they will. 

Dave, 
The table is not complete and that is what the post is for. 

Rodney


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to go and get the Road Assless out. I keep thinking Levenworth is "WEST" of Topika.

It Taint.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

N??? N scale layout??? 
what N scale layout?? 
Your an outdoor model RRer..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Rodney has trains in ALL scales.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Rodney! How did I miss this thread??? Man watch that pink insulation stuff. I used that for the seal between my train door and the track below and within a year I had birds eat half of it away and had to wrap the damn stuff in electrical tape to get them to quit! What amazes me is I had even painted the stuff too. Maybe stick a dummy owl or something on a post scare the little pests away. lol Keep up the good work.

Raymond


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't remember ever seeing a N scale layout??????

Bubba


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rods UP 9000 on 09/22/2008 7:17 PM
Posted By Richard Smith on 09/22/2008 12:54 AM
Rod, 
A great looking site you have there. Nothing like plenty of elbow room!







" border=0> You've got almost as many battery power tools as I do. hehe! 




Richard, 
I think your wrong with the tools. I have 9 drills alone, and everything in the Craftsman 
19.2 volt line and a few other things. 
Rodney



Heehee Rod! I am dutifully in awe! We do share one commonality for sure though.....you can't have too many tools.

Your RR is looking great! It'll be a real eye popper for sure when completed and is quite impressive already. I'm looking forward to seeing more as it progresses.
Richard


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I was "over doing it" with 4 electric drills Three are Ridge and one is B&D. None of which are Cordless. I hate drilling a hole then Changing from a drill bit to a Phillips driver.

The thing I dislike about all 4 drills is KEYLESS CHUCK's 

The price was right 

Probably got enough extension cords to reach from here to Rodney's house.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 11/05/2008 4:30 AM
I thought I was "over doing it" with 4 electric drills Three are Ridge and one is B&D. None of which are Cordless. I hate drilling a hole then Changing from a drill bit to a Phillips driver.

The thing I dislike about all 4 drills is KEYLESS CHUCK's 

The price was right 

Probably got enough extension cords to reach from here to Rodney's house. 



You don't like "Keyless chucks"???? Care to expound on why?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Rodney you are the man!!!!!

As far as the chuckless....they sometimes un-tighten...causing a pain in the rear....I wish they made battery chuck versions.

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sometimes when drilling metal one can not get the bit tight enough to stop it from spinning in the keyless chuck. 

And I have had them come loose when using the drill in reverse.


----------

